# SE QLD: Pine Peasant finds Flatties



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper (Jimbo- aka TC) and I returned today, buoyed by the Pine Princess's session last Wednesday (viewtopic.php?f=17&t=62332&p=659498), and our tailor session last Friday.

Princess opened the batting with a 44 cm tailor, but the next few hours her royal duties took her far away, searching for more jewels towards Deepwater and beyond. I left her to go upstream for zilch, until the princess appeared all despondent way back upstream, and without the royal jewels. She appears to have caught all the Jew in the Pine. 
As she approached me, my ZZZZZ device warned of interest, and a lovely 45 cm tailor came to the yak, but not easily. Another fat one, like most of them here lately, all appearing to have been dining royally.

We went downstream with Princess getting one touch, and then she decides to paddle back upstream 500 metres against the tide. Not wishing to be left out I dutifully followed her. Easy for a young thing like her, in her light yak, but me oh my, what a battle at my age in a 50 kg yak! She got a decent hit and sadly pulled in only a lip fragment. 
Soon after my ZZZZZ device sang sweetly and loudly. Unfortunately it stopped after a few seconds, and there was nothing. Nothing at all. But wait, a shake, there's a shake. Something is there, and a few good runs as a decent flattie spies the yellow Bismark battleship. A dogged fight ensues&#8230;who said flatties don't fight?

Into the net at 62 cm&#8230;a peasant's reward for following Princess. She landed another smaller tailor, which spewed up three five cm fish (whole). This is the reason the tailor are so fat. We parted again soon after, her to home as I chased the last two hours of run-out for the Haughton Highway, encountering on the way some of the dreaded 'snot weed' that clogs HB lures.

Passing Dohle's Rocks another flattie screamer, and again it won't come to the yak. This one goes 64 cm. Photo time on the sandbank.



















The tide turns for this peasant, and soon after the run in started. I followed it back into a setting sun, then a set sun, and as dimming light enshrouded me the same lure signalled another runner, only 400 metres from home. Sweet!

One happy peasant!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice haul of tasty fish there Trev, I'm very jealous.
Those flatties are a great size.


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

Great effort ive donutted 3 weeks in a row in the pine. Was the snot weed still present?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

GaryD said:


> Great effort ive donutted 3 weeks in a row in the pine. Was the snot weed still present?


Yes it was Gary, and very annoying trolling HB's. Sometimes I'd go only 20 metres and the lure was clogged again. It was worse in the lower reaches from Deepwater Bend downstream.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice job peasant. You two have been killing it in the pine lately. Leave some fish for us weekend warriors.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Heads will roll!

Sometimes my subjects just don't know their places! Peasants catching more than Royalty! :shock:

Back to reality... check out what the last tailor I caught coughed up... note that not one of them was chomped in any way... all taken wholly, which amazes me... not a tooth mark at all. I thought that they bit and swallowed, not swallowed whole.

I think they're called Silver Biddies, but could be wrong.

Cheers all, Jimbo


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Great stuff trev
I was out there this morn till lunchtime,
Haven't had much luck in the area in the few times I've tried.
But managed to hook a 68cm flatty today
Got her deep in 6m water with Murray cod diver.

Go the pine

Nice healthy tailor jim
Top session

Wayne


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Sixty eight cms is BIG Wayne...almost as big as the 75 cm one Jim returned the other day. :shock:

There are not many (less now), and I'm surprised given our recent tailor results that you didn't score one as well. Maybe next time...


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a very respectable haul of fish you've got there, not a tiddler amongst them.


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

Very nice gentlemen! Clearly you know what I do not, being that scarbie is quiet and the pine is cranking!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Foxxy said:


> Very nice gentlemen! Clearly you know what I do not, being that scarbie is quiet and the pine is cranking!


Our knowledge is quite accidental, Foxxy... I decided on a trip up the Pine because weed was so thick close to shore at Scarby, and the forecast Westerlies would have kept me close to shore, right where the weed was thickest. Again due to the Westerlies, I wouldn't have been getting much of a drift with my soft-plastics, so would have had to troll for my fish. Trolling with Hard-bodies in weed is so very frustrating, so I opted to give the Pine a go.

Totally accidental, Foxxy!

As Trevor mentioned, the tailor are fat as mud... the flatties in good nick, and the couple of jewies on the first day... what more do you want?

Another good point... finally, K1 can't keep on bitchin' about not catching anything in the Pine... with a haul like that, his bitchin' days should be over! ;-)

Cheers, Jimbo.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Very decent bag there fellas, fun to catch and great on the chew. I'm jealous too (along with most of us Mexicans, where has our good fishing weather gone??)


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Beekeeper said:


> I decided on a trip up the Pine because weed was so thick close to shore at Scarby, and the forecast Westerlies would have kept me close to shore, right where the weed was thickest. Again due to the Westerlies, I wouldn't have been getting much of a drift with my soft-plastics, so would have had to troll for my fish. Trolling with Hard-bodies in weed is so very frustrating, so I opted to give the Pine a go.


Sounds more like a well executed plan than an accident. Well done!


----------



## rocket75 (Apr 1, 2011)

Was nice to meet you down there the other evening Trev, glad that I was able to help you get the beast up onto the roof of your 4wd...she be a big unit!  Love reading about your adventures with Beekeeper, keep em coming fellas.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

rocket75 said:


> Was nice to meet you down there the other evening Trev, glad that I was able to help you get the beast up onto the roof of your 4wd...she be a big unit!  Love reading about your adventures with Beekeeper, keep em coming fellas.


Cheers Rod and thanks heaps for the hand. I'm thinking of installing a crane on the Hilux to lift it on and off. :shock:

We just lucked out with the fish on a couple of days....there is no skill in paddling for hours and trolling a lure. I scored that 58 cm model right where you, Kevin and Kym were 'finesse' fishing last Friday (my term for people with skills and technique with plastics, and bait).

See you on the water again...


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> We just lucked out with the fish on a couple of days....there is no skill in paddling for hours and trolling a lure. I scored that 58 cm model right where you, Kevin and Kym were 'finesse' fishing last Friday (my term for people with skills and technique with plastics, and bait).


Trev... I've only heard the term "lucked out" when your score was zip... meaning your luck was out that day... perhaps I've been wrong all these years, maybe?

You say there's no skill attached to paddling and trolling, but I notice in the past year that you use "past experiences in certain areas" and purposely troll through those areas. Maybe there is no skill there, but you're using past knowledge gained to your advantage in present times, hmn?

In particular, where you noticed big fish on the bottom one time when using your sounder in the North Pine seems to get the obligatory couple of runs through as you're trolling your unskilled lures!

Again in particular, there is one area out the front at Scarby/Reddy that you zoom in on, (eyes glazed and all the time muttering MMMMMMonsters)and truly don't like others (eg poor ol' fishin' fren' Beekeeper) to frequent the area.

Could it be that there is at least a modicum of skill attached to trolling?

Just wonderin'... ;-)

Jimbo


----------



## sweed (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice haul of fish fellas,love fresh tailor.
Sounds like the Pine is fishing very well but no TURTLES ya loosin it Jimbo :lol:


----------

